# Ready for some American football!



## ~Lenore

*I am so glad the NFL has started up and the college teams soon will. 
 I am so excited.  
Tonight I get to watch the Houston Texans play the SF 49ers, 
finally some football to watch!  







I guess there is no Sports section on here for a reason. 
 I guess it is not a popular "senior" subject.  
*


----------



## Laurie

Have you not been watching CFL?  Not quite the same as NFL but dry bread is food if your starving!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Lenore, my husband watches NFL football, but has no interest in college football.  He watched last night's game where the Broncos won.  I will watch with him sometimes when it gets closer to the Superbowl.

Playing sports or watching them is considered a "hobby", so sports is in this section of the forum.


----------



## AZ Jim

SeaBreeze said:


> Lenore, my husband watches NFL football, but has no interest in college football.  He watched last night's game where the Broncos won.  I will watch with him sometimes when it gets closer to the Superbowl.
> 
> Playing sports or watching them is considered a "hobby", so sports is in this section of the forum.
> 
> View attachment 20480



I too watch my Cardinals, PRO and will not watch college ball at all.  I do not miss a single Cards game.


----------



## ~Lenore

*Interesting.  I would never have thought to find football under Hobbies & Crafts. 

Guess I need to go back to NFL.com to discuss  My "hobby". 




*


----------



## Ken N Tx

I am ready also, but I do not watch the pre-season games too much..


----------



## Rocky

SeaBreeze said:


> Playing sports or watching them is considered a "hobby", so sports is in this section of the forum.
> 
> View attachment 20480


_
Interesting definition.  Probably more honestly considered an "addiction".  I confess ... not addiction to football, tho' ... addiction to football/futbol/soccer ... World Cup, COPA, Major League Soccer._


----------



## Rocky

_Well, well ... how'd this subject get moved from the general posts to "hobbies" only?

Maybe we should have a section labeled "addiction" now that I've brought that up?

TV watching isn't JUST a hobby ... 

How'd this get switched?_


----------



## JustBonee

~Lenore said:


> *Interesting.  I would never have thought to find football under Hobbies & Crafts.
> 
> Guess I need to go back to NFL.com to discuss  My "hobby".  *



You can always join local NFL forums if you google ... there are many good local ones around.
I've been into football most of my life, both college and pros, but I'm trying to cut back... too much involvement for my life now. 

And maybe ADDICTION is a good choice of words Rocky....
I never would consider football (any form) a hobby either,  because I don't play... it's my favorite form of 'entertainment', and can be very expensive entertainment at that.


----------



## SeaBreeze

~Lenore said:


> *Interesting.  I would never have thought to find football under Hobbies & Crafts.
> 
> Guess I need to go back to NFL.com to discuss  My "hobby".
> *





Rocky said:


> _Well, well ... how'd this subject get moved from the general posts to "hobbies" only?
> How'd this get switched?_




Lenore, there have been very few threads on the forum regarding sports over the years.  We decided to give sports a "home" temporarily in Hobbies and Crafts. If I joined a golf club and played on weekends in the summer, it may be considered a hobby of mine. 

 When/if there's enough interest in the future in watching and playing sports here to warrant its own forum, I'm sure Matrix will consider making the change.  Why don't you just start posting about football here, maybe there's lot of others who will join in the discussions, you've already had some replies? 

Rocky, it was moved because "sports" is currently in the description for this forum, and if it was left in General Discussions, it would soon be buried in many other posts about many different topics, and lost in the process.  If you notice, there is a very large number of threads in GD.  If members here think that sports should be in the Entertainment forum description, we can make that change also, just let us know.  I think it fits in either.

This forum is young, and we try to make any changes as we go along to make it easier for the guests and members to search and read about various topics.  Some boards' homepages are cluttered with lots of different individual forums for all topics under the sun, but many are near empty.


----------



## ~Lenore

*SeaBreeze, now that you mention it, I did look in Entertainment when I wanted to see if any other football fans were posting there.  None were so I decided to try "General Discussion" and when I went to look back it was gone. 

I would think of it more as entertainment myself.  Since I do not play football or baseball, but I do enjoy watching it.  I even watch PBR bull riding and Rodeos.    I think maybe others would look in Entertainment faster than they would Hobbies.  Just my thought.  
*


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree Lenore, I've moved a couple of threads related to sports to Entertainment, will move some others there shortly and edit the descriptions.  Thanks. nthego:  BTW Lenore, congrats, I heard the Texans won that game!


----------



## ~Lenore

*Thanks, yes they did.  
We still do not have a #1 quarterback, but all 3 of them did pretty well in that game.  

I think entertainment is a better fit.  Most of us "seniors" are not playing these games; we are being entertained by them.  layful: *


----------



## AZ Jim

My Cardinals vets looked sharp (for the few downs any of them played) but our rookies are probably still getting their collective asses kicked by our coaches.  Carson Palmer was in a couple of snaps and threw a TD.    The Chiefs beat us up bad...34-19.  There are a couple of new guys with potential but we have a least one dog trying to be third string QB (Sims) who has to go.  Three more pre-season games then we'll see how it goes.


----------

